# Star Trek: Picard - Was das schockierende Ende bedeutet



## Darkmoon76 (27. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard - Was das schockierende Ende bedeutet* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Was das schockierende Ende bedeutet*


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2020)

"Schockierend"? ... na ja ...



Spoiler



Daß irgendeiner den Golemkörper verwenden würde, war ja klar, sobald er das erste Mal gezeigt wurde. Ich hab ja zuerst auf Jurati getippt, die darauf setzen könnte, bei der Auslöschung der Organischen dadurch ihrem Schicksal zu entfliehen. 

bzgl der Wiederbelebung (die ja schon deshalb klar war, weil es eine 2te Staffel  geben wird - P. Steward hatte ja schon in einer Talkshow Whoopie Goldberg dazu eingeladen): Da hätte ich gedacht, daß  Jurati das mit diesem Wunderdings macht, indem sie sich seine Heilung einfach nur vorstellt.


Am Ende noch ein bißchen Philosophieren mit Data - top.

Staffel-Fazit:
Abgesehen vom Handlungsdurchhänger bei Folge ~2-4 fand ich Picard eigentlich ganz gut und bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## Mjthenut (27. März 2020)

Die Herrschaften sollen es mal schlichtweg hinbekommen die Atmosphäre von Star Trek einzufangen - als Beispiel kann ja Sonic dienen - schon in den ersten zwei Minuten ist man drin und bewegt. Ansosnten kann auch auf neue Filme gewartet werden...


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Schockierend"? ... na ja ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand ja eigentlich nur dieses Wunderdings seltsam. Das kam vorher nie vor, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Oder es ist mir entgangen. Auf jedenfall war dieses winzige kleine Teil ein Deus Ex Machina und mir ist nicht klar, wo das her kommt und wer es gebastelt hat.


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich fand ja eigentlich nur dieses *SPOILER* seltsam. Das kam vorher nie vor, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Das haben die in der 9. Folge erhalten, als Soji nach Hause kam.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das haben die in der 9. Folge erhalten, als Soji nach Hause kam.



Echt? Das hab ich total übersehen. Danke. ^^


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. März 2020)

Ich bleibe nach Staffelabschluss dabei: Definitiv zählt Picard zu dem "besseren" Content aus dem Star Trek-Universum. Da mußte man in der Vergangenheit schon stellenweise leidensfähig sein.
(Wobei man auch in dieser Folge die "Nadel im Heuhaufen" finden kann: Ich fand es etwas befremdlich, wie so eine gesammelte Sternenflotte auf- und abtauchte. Daneben seltsam, wie die Raumschiffe so im All restlos "nach oben" ausgerichtet sind.

Ich wünsche dem Cast das Beste und dass es keine coronabedingten Schwierigkeiten in der Fortführung gibt.


----------



## Mjthenut (27. März 2020)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich bleibe nach Staffelabschluss dabei: Definitiv zählt Picard zu dem "besseren" Content aus dem Star Trek-Universum. Da mußte man in der Vergangenheit schon stellenweise leidensfähig sein.
> (Wobei man auch in dieser Folge die "Nadel im Heuhaufen" finden kann: Ich fand es etwas befremdlich, wie so eine gesammelte Sternenflotte auf- und abtauchte. Daneben seltsam, wie die Raumschiffe so im All restlos "nach oben" ausgerichtet sind.
> 
> Ich wünsche dem Cast das Beste und dass es keine coronabedingten Schwierigkeiten in der Fortführung gibt.



Auf jedenfall, klar besser als TOS...


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2020)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich fand es etwas befremdlich, wie so eine gesammelte Sternenflotte auf- und abtauchte.


Mich hat an der Szene gestört, daß die Schiffe wie eine Copy & Paste Armada aussahen.


----------



## Cap1701D (28. März 2020)

Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Die StarWars-isierung von Star Trek setzt sich fort...420 Minuten Staffel 1, die Autoren und Stewart glauben, sie haben die ganz großen Themen behandelt, Brexit, Flüchtlinge, Menschlichkeit - sagen sie sogar nochmal im Interview danach. Und? Wo waren die Themen? Welche Fragen wurden gestellt? Welche Antworten gegeben? Nichts. Nichts. Nichts. In TOS/TNG/DS9/VOY/Ent in jeder einzelnen fucking Star Trek Serien gibt es zig Episoden die in 42 Minuten mehr leisten, als diese komplette Staffel. Da wurden Fragen der Zeit aufgeworfen, moralische, philosophische Fragen...und dabei haben sie noch top unterhalten! 

Aber soetwas können die Autoren heute nicht mehr. Wahrscheins sind selbst schon so unterbelichtet, dass sie ihre kleinen Ergüsse für den großen Wurf halten. Oder die Leitung nimmt die guten Drehbücher und zerreißt sie, weil sie denken das Publikum, das sie versteht ist nicht mehr vorhanden...

Zu dem "wozu?" kommt noch das "wie". Wir hatten brutale Folterszenen, Morde, die nahezu unkommentiert bleiben, wir hatten Dunkelheit und Abgründe. Und wofür? Spielte es irgendeine Rolle, wie sich die Föderation entwickelt hat...null...am Ende kam sie brav zur Rettung.

Nein, nein, nein. Ich will die Serie lieben, ich will das Star Trek erfolgreich ist. Ich bin bereit einiges zu erdulden, aber wozu bitte steht auf dieser Serie Star Trek? Wozu?!? Das ist einfach nur eine große Scheiße sonst nix. Da kann ich Expanse, The Orville, Lost in Space , Salvation - da kann ich alles gucken und es ist irgendwie besser. Naja, außer Star Wars vielleicht.


----------



## Jalpar (28. März 2020)

"Sometimes you’re motivated to have things simply because it’s possibly going to piss off or provoke people who seem to have missed the memo about just what exactly “Star Trek” is and always has been all about." (von Chabon)

Eine Aussage von einem Mann, der nicht verstanden hat, worum es bei Star Trek wirklich geht. 

Hier das vollständige Interview. Man erkennt recht schnell, warum diese Serie mit Star Trek herzlich wenig zu tun hat: https://variety.com/2020/tv/features/michael-chabon-star-trek-picard-1203544717/


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2020)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> In TOS/TNG/DS9/VOY/Ent in jeder einzelnen fucking Star Trek Serien gibt es zig Episoden die in 42 Minuten mehr leisten, als diese komplette Staffel. Da wurden Fragen der Zeit aufgeworfen, moralische, philosophische Fragen...und dabei haben sie noch top unterhalten!


Aber genauso gab es Folgen, in denen das eben nicht so war. Oder welche großartige philosophische  Frage wird durch die Tribble Folge aufgeworfen? Oder in der Folge, in der Seven auf einem Raumschiff in der Zukunft mehrfach durch die Zeit reist, um Bomben zu finden?

Manchmal waren die Botschaften auch sehr simpel gehalten:
- "Es gibt Grenzen, die die Menschheit nicht überschreiten sollte": _die legendäre Folge, in der Tom Paris und Janeway zu irgendwelchen Riesenamöben mutieren, weil sie schneller als Warp 10 fliegen_
- "Einsamkeit ist eine psychologische Grenzerfahrung": _in der Folge, in der die VOY Crew in Stasis versetzt wird und nur Seven wach ist, bis sie den Nebel passiert haben_
- "Außerirdische könnten sich viel schneller bewegen": _TOS, in der Kirk in die schnellere Zeitebene geholt wird_
- "Ich bin eine Wolke, die süßlich riecht. Rennt! Huahahahaha!": _TOS_
- "Sei zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort": _Die Folge, in der VOY Kontakt zum Alphaquadranten hat, aber zu einem viel früheren Zeitpunkt_
- "Es wollte nur seinen Freund befreien": _erste TNG Doppelfolge_
- "Vulkanier müssen sich alle 7 Jahre im Berserkermodus paaren":_ diverse Folgen_
- "Unterdrückung der Bevölkerung: böse - Freiheit: gut": _diverse Folgen_


----------



## EDGamingTV (28. März 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die serie geben,aber das mit dem Robo Picard, ist ja wohl voll daneben. Nein danke das wars.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2020)

EDGamingTV schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir die serie geben,aber das mit *SPOILER* ist ja wohl voll daneben. Nein danke das wars.



Ich versteh nicht wirklich, wieso man sich die Handlung der finalen Episode durchliest, bevor man beginnen würde, die Serie zu schauen und wieso dieses für die Gesamthandlung relativ unwichtige Detail die ganze Serie abwerten sollte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fände ich 



Spoiler



die Ermordung von Maddox, die letztendlich dann doch keinerlei Konsequenzen für Jurati hat


, wesentlich einschneidender als Grund, sich von der Serie abzuwenden


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (28. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... wesentlich einschneidender als Grund, sich von der Serie abzuwenden


Stimmt, das war etwas.. befremdlich.
Ich würde es aber nicht pauschal abwerten, dass das Drehbuch (möglicherweise) etwas dem Zeitgeist entspricht.
Wie du schreibst; es gab bei ST schon früher Höhen undTiefen. Und auch so einigen, extremen Mist. Daneben, gerade in der Anfangszeit, auch dem Budget geschuldet, gab es sehr "cheesy" Folgen, die durchaus Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Asylumproduktion aufweisen. (unter Fans dann als kultig verklärt)


----------



## ribald (28. März 2020)

Für mich ist Picard leider auch der komplette Fail  
Da find ich sogar Nemesis besser lol ;D


----------



## Cap1701D (28. März 2020)

Ich behaupte bei den alten Serien gibt es keine zehn Folgen hintereinander, bei denen nicht eine Perle dabei wäre! Im Prinzip hätten die Autoren schon per Zufall bei zehn Folgen einen Treffer landen sollen. Aber ich glaube, soetwas wird heute konsequent ausgesiebt. Man will dem Zuschauer nicht zu viel abverlangen, sonst wendet dieser sich vielleicht ab...

Da war mir Kurzmann bei Disco lieber: der hat klar gesagt dass Disco das Dumm-Dumm- Geschoss, der Blender werden soll, der die Massen ab Bord holt. Fein, muss vielleicht sein. Aber wenn sie es denn bei einer Serie die Picard heißt nicht hinbekommen, ein bischen Anspruch in die Serie zu kriegen dann sind sie einfach entweder unfähig oder unwillig. Ich hoffe auf letzteres (lässt sich ändern) tippe aber auf ersteres.  Ich meine, man muss auch die Autoren verstehen: für die ist Star Trek nur EIN Job, für allen anderen Fernsehmüll müssen sie seichte 0815 Unterhaltung schreiben, und dann sollen sie für Star Trek etwas mit Sinn und Verstand produzieren. Das verlernt man mit der Zeit.


----------



## Banana-GO (28. März 2020)

Fazit nach zehn Folgen? Picard ist wirklich keinen deut besser als Discovery. Im Gegenteil. Ich oute mich gerne als Discovery Fan. Die erste Staffel Picard war wirklich sehr lahm. Die alten Charaktere waren dabei noch das Langweiligste und wirkten teilweise wirklich deplatziert, weil old style 90er jahre.


----------



## Jakkelien (28. März 2020)

Och warum haben sie nicht einfach Q am Ende vorbei geschickt.
Cheap Move zugegeben aber fände ich besser als Picard zum Androiden zu machen.

Auch enttäuschend, dass die gesamte Staffel im Prinzip nur ein Thema kannte. Kommt schon, das ist Star Trek! Für die nächste Staffel will ich mehr Themen behandelt sehen.


----------



## Kashban (28. März 2020)

Natürlich muss es am Ende auch ein gleichgeschlechtliches Pärchen geben... Geht ja heutzutage nicht mehr ohne *augenroll*.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es am Ende auch ein gleichgeschlechtliches Pärchen geben... Geht ja heutzutage nicht mehr ohne *augenroll*.


Wobei das bei Picard noch angemessen inszeniert ist und nicht wie in der Batwoman Serie gleich in der ersten Folge megabreit ausgewalzt wird.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2020)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Och warum haben sie nicht einfach Q am Ende vorbei geschickt.



Q hat ja auch das "Data-Problem": Wieso sollte Q altern? Bei Data konnte man das mit einem Kilo Schminke kaschieren und es hat geholfen, daß er auch damals schon nur geschminkt zu sehen war.

So sieht deLancie heute aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es am Ende auch ein gleichgeschlechtliches Pärchen geben... Geht ja heutzutage nicht mehr ohne *augenroll*.


Problem damit? Die haben nur Händchen gehalten und mehr nicht. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Q hat ja auch das "Data-Problem": Wieso sollte Q altern? Bei Data konnte man das mit einem Kilo Schminke kaschieren und es hat geholfen, daß er auch damals schon nur geschminkt zu sehen war.
> 
> So sieht deLancie heute aus:
> 
> ...


Q ist ja omnipotent...wäre es da nicht möglich, wenn er einfach eine andere Gestalt annehmen würde? Alternativ hätte man auch via CGI sein Gesicht jünger aussehen lassen können.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Q ist ja omnipotent...wäre es da nicht möglich, wenn er einfach eine andere Gestalt annehmen würde? Alternativ hätte man auch via CGI sein Gesicht jünger aussehen lassen können.



Bitte mehr von diesen Q-Tipps


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bitte mehr von diesen Q-Tipps


Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?



Am besten richtig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Am besten richtig.


Deswegen frage ich ihn ja, weil ich es eben nicht verstehe. ^^


----------



## AgentDynamic (29. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Problem damit? Die haben nur Händchen gehalten und mehr nicht.



Es gibt sehr viele Probleme damit.
Sowohl mit der Szene zum Schluss als auch allgemein mit entsprechenden Themen für oder aus der Regenbogen-Gemeinschaft.
Nicht nur hier wirkte es aufgesetzt, reingequetscht oder tokenized, wie man es im Englischen so schön schimpft.
Diese halbherzige und faule Art der pseudo-diversifizierten Charakterentwicklung ist auch in anderen Serien/Filmen zu beobachten und sei es nur in einer kleinen Szene als belanglose Anekdote.
Man macht es, weil man glaubt mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam in Sachen politischer Überkorrektheit ein progressives Publikum ansprechen zu müssen um entsprechende Quoten bzw. neuerdings Klicks erzeugen zu können.
Es geht also primär ums Geld und eine scheinheilige  Vermittlung von Werten, weniger um eine gute Geschichte in Verbindung mit gesellschaftlich vorausschauendem Denken.
Dabei hatte ST eigentlich schon in der Vergangenheit bewiesen, das sie es besser können bzw. das solche Themen geschickt integrieren können.

Denn hätte Seven schon eher mit Ruffi angebandelt, wäre das Händchenhalten weit aus glaubwürdiger gewesen, von einer respektableren Thematisierung wie z.B. solche Beziehungen vom anderen Ufer entstehen können ganz zu schweigen. 
Beide haben gewisse Gemeinsamkeiten, haben familiäre Verluste erlitten. Beide hatten schon intensive Beziehungen zum anderen Geschlecht  aber immer mit enttäuschendem Ausgang.
Es gab also genügend Potenzial und genügend Szenen in denen man dies hätte ausarbeiten können, in denen man den beiden Charakteren tiefe verliehen hätte. 
Hier und da ein paar Dialoge, ein paar warme Worte, ein paar subtile Berührungen, meinetwegen ein paar Kampfszenen zusammen und Bumm, der Funke springt über.
So aber:
"Hi, ich bin die Seven, wir haben uns noch gar nicht richtig kennengelernt."
"Hi, Ich bin die Ruffi, wäschst du dir die Hände mit Palmolive?"
"Ja, woher hast du das gewusst?" * schmacht *
Drehbuch: Szene für die LGBTQ+Community eingefügt - abgehackt...

Zuschauer: Kopf -> Tisch.

"Killjoys"  z.B. kriegte das wesentlich besser hin ohne gekünstelt zu wirken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2020)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Probleme damit.
> Sowohl mit der Szene zum Schluss als auch allgemein mit entsprechenden Themen für oder aus der Regenbogen-Gemeinschaft.
> Nicht nur hier wirkte es aufgesetzt, reingequetscht oder tokenized, wie man es im Englischen so schön schimpft.
> Diese halbherzige und faule Art der pseudo-diversifizierten Charakterentwicklung ist auch in anderen Serien/Filmen zu beobachten und sei es nur in einer kleinen Szene als belanglose Anekdote.
> ...



Ein einfaches "ja" hätte gereicht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Deswegen frage ich ihn ja, weil ich es eben nicht verstehe. ^^


Du hast Tipps für Q gegeben, und Wattestäbchen heißen Q-Tips. Das war nur ein Wortwitz. ^^


----------



## Jakkelien (29. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Q hat ja auch das "Data-Problem": Wieso sollte Q altern? Bei Data konnte man das mit einem Kilo Schminke kaschieren und es hat geholfen, daß er auch damals schon nur geschminkt zu sehen war.
> 
> So sieht deLancie heute aus:
> 
> ...



Q: " Ich habe mich den... Umständen angepasst."
Warum soll er sich nicht als alter Mann präsentieren? Er hat ja einen Narren an Picard gefressen und da würde das wunderbar in seine Persönlichkeit fallen. Dann könnte man noch eine kleinen Philosophieabschlag über das Altern zwischen den Beiden einbauen, wie sich das Alter auf die Fähigkeiten auswirkt, etwas in der Welt zu bewegen und gut ist.

Auch sehr Star Trek like wenn Q über das tatsächliche Wesen der Maschinenwesen gesprochen hätte. Vielleicht war die Warnung eine Falle und aus dem Tor wäre eine Species gekommen, die künstliche Intelligenz vernichten wollte? Oder es wäre überhaupt niemand gekommen, weil sich die Maschinen-Wesen in ihrer Galaxie bereits selbst vernichteter haben?
So viele Möglichkeiten und so viel besser als pöse rot glühende insektenartige, bedrohlich klackernde Dingsdas, deren Absichten man direkt aus dem Design ablesen konnte und die sich als genau das entpuppten, was die Serie aufgebaut hat - lame.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast Tipps für Q gegeben, und Wattestäbchen heißen Q-Tips. Das war nur ein Wortwitz. ^^



Und zwar ein so absurder, daß der auf keine Q-haut geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast Tipps für Q gegeben, und Wattestäbchen heißen Q-Tips. Das war nur ein Wortwitz. ^^



Lol okay. ^^


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2020)

Es ist bestimmt nicht das beste Star Trek, dass ich je gesehen habe, aber auch nicht das Schlechteste - da ist auf jeden Fall noch Verbesserungspotential vorhanden. Einige Dinge sind wirklich nicht das Wahre: Ja, Scotty hat in seiner TNG-Folge auch nach echtem Alkohol verlangt, aber die Regel wäre doch eher Sythehol - also was soll die viele Sauferei? Und rauchen?


----------



## AgentDynamic (29. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein einfaches "ja" hätte gereicht.



Für dich vielleicht, Gratulation dazu.
Da dieses Phänomen symptomatisch für neuere Machwerke ist, wäre ein einfaches Ja allerdings genauso abgehackt wie die Szene gewesen.
Von den üblichen reflexartigen Antworten über Homophobie ganz abgesehen.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (29. März 2020)

Das Ende hat zu bedeuten das der Albtraum nun endlich vorbei ist. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja  irgendwann wieder richtiges Star Trek  das die Vision von  Gene Roddenberry wiederspiegelt. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2020)

Ich persönlich fand das Händchen-Halten am Ende zwischen 7of9 und Raffi auch ... merkwürdig.

Nicht weil ich neidisch bin, okay, bin ich - 7of9 gehört mir!, sondern weil es vorher absolut keine Interaktion mit den Beiden gab was daraufhin deuten könnte, dass die sich am Ende näher kommen. Kein Flirten, nichts. Ich hab kein Problem damit das 7of9 Lesbisch bzw. Bi ist, warum auch?


----------



## xdave78 (30. März 2020)

> Die erste Staffel von Star Trek: Picard ist zu Ende und wirft einige Fragen auf.


Ja, Allem voran: wer ist auf die Idee gekommen, die letzte Folge nach 45 Minuten nicht enden zu lassen?

Ganz ehrlich. Die Serie hat mMn mehr kaputt gemacht als sie StarTrek gebracht hat. Ich hab sie zwar angeschaut und fand sie auch nicht sooo schlecht: wären die Protagonisten  -Allem voran Picard nicht dabei gewesen.  Was ihn angeht hätten die ersten 45 Minuten der Ersten und die ersten 45 Minuten der letzten Folge der Staffel zusammengeschnitten alles ergeben, was ich von Picard noch hätte sehen wollen - wie ich nun im Nachhinein weiß.
Dann lieber Discovery.


----------



## Kashban (14. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Problem damit? Die haben nur Händchen gehalten und mehr nicht.



Ja, weil Seven ursprünglich mit Chakotey zusammen war, also heterosexuell veranlagt. 

Da es zwischen Seven und Rafi während der gesamten 1. Staffel von Picard nicht ansatzweise gefunkt hat, und es auch sonst keine Anzeichen dafür gab, dass Seven sich mal mit Frauen ausprobieren möchte, ist das für mich wieder nur der Versuch, LGBQT+ in ein beliebtes Franchise zu zwingen, weil wir ja davon noch nicht genug haben. Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, welcher Anteil aller Menschen sich zu diesen Gruppen zählen, sind sie in den Medien und sozialen Netzwerken bei weitem überrepräsentiert. 

Gleichzeitig werden Männer, vor allem weiße, überall geschasst und runtergemacht. Da ich in diese Kategorie falle, schaue ich schon genau hin. 

Aber es gehört ja mittlerweise zum guten Ton, liebgewonnene Charaktere zu "dekonstruieren" und von links auf rechts zu drehen, bis mal sie nicht mehr wiedererkennt.


----------



## Kashban (14. April 2020)

*Go woke, go broke*

Wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern, bis die modernen Schreiberlinge und Medienkonzerne kapieren, dass sich mit dem ach so progressiven Grüppchen der nicht Heterosexuellen kein Geld verdienen lässt? 

Die Liste der Pleiten wird immer länger: Oceans 8, Ghostbusters 2016, das letzte Charlies Angles, und so einige mehr. 

Und langjährige sehr erfolgreiche Franchises wie Star Wars und Star Trek werden in dem Zuge komplett zunichte gemacht und die Fans vergrault. 

Wirklich schade. Sagt ein Fan.


----------



## Worrel (14. April 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Ja, weil Seven ursprünglich mit Chakotey zusammen war, also heterosexuell veranlagt.



Und daß Menschen erst nach einer X-Beziehung merken, daß sie eigentlich ein Y-Beziehungen Typ sind, kommt in der Realität nie vor ... ?

Zudem sind 18 Jahre seit VOY: Endgame vergangen - da kann schon einiges passieren.



> Da es zwischen Seven und Rafi während der gesamten 1. Staffel von Picard nicht ansatzweise gefunkt hat, und es auch sonst keine Anzeichen dafür gab, dass Seven sich mal mit Frauen ausprobieren möchte, ist das für mich wieder nur der Versuch, LGBQT+ in ein beliebtes Franchise zu zwingen, weil wir ja davon noch nicht genug haben.


Wobei das in _Picard _doch sehr dezent passiert. Schau dir mal im Gegenzug die erste Folge der Serie _Batwoman _an - da siehst du mal, wie das aussieht, wenn man LBGT in einer Serie als Agenda in den Vordergrund rückt.


----------



## KylRoy (15. April 2020)

danke für die Warnung, ich werde Batwoman wieder aus meiner Watchlist entfernen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. April 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Ja, weil Seven ursprünglich mit Chakotey zusammen war, also heterosexuell veranlagt.


... und das weißt du woher?!

Die bisexuelle Veranlagung ist deutlich höher vertreten als wie man meinen könnte und wie Worrel meinte, es gibt auch nach Jahren und Jahrzenten einen Wechsel der sexuellen Präferenz. Auch das kommt häufiger vor und das kann ich dir sogar aus erster Hand, aus dem engen Freundeskreis, bestätigen.



> Da es zwischen Seven und Rafi während der gesamten 1. Staffel von Picard nicht ansatzweise gefunkt hat, und es auch sonst keine Anzeichen dafür gab, dass Seven sich mal mit Frauen ausprobieren möchte, [...]


Hmm, das ist ja eine interessante Ableitung. 

Beim ersten Teil deines Satzes hast du natürlich absolut Recht und das ist auch der Punkt, der mich am Ende gestört hat. Aber, am Anfang meintest du noch das 7of9 so ist, weil die Drehbuchautoren sie so geschrieben hätten. Im Verlauf der ersten Staffel erfahren wir das 7of9 min. eine lesbische Beziehung hatte, d.h. hier wurde ihr dieser Background gegeben.

Was genau stört dich jetzt daran?



> Gleichzeitig werden Männer, vor allem weiße, überall geschasst und runtergemacht. Da ich in diese Kategorie falle, schaue ich schon genau hin.


... wer genau wird denn geschasst und runtergemacht? Riker? Picard? Der Cpt. des Schiffes? Der Ninja-Begleiter von Picard? Der Erschaffer der Androiden? 



> Aber es gehört ja mittlerweise zum guten Ton, liebgewonnene Charaktere zu "dekonstruieren" und von links auf rechts zu drehen, bis mal sie nicht mehr wiedererkennt.


... magst du auch für diese Aussage bzw. Behauptung irgendwelche Beispiele liefern?


----------



## fud1974 (15. April 2020)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Es geht also primär ums Geld und eine scheinheilige  Vermittlung von Werten, weniger um eine gute Geschichte in Verbindung mit gesellschaftlich vorausschauendem Denken.



Ich denke das war - mit wechselnder Intensität - bei solch kommerziellen Produkten wie Serien schon immer der Fall. Der Spielraum innerhalb des kommerziellen Korsetts was anspruchsvolleres verwirklichen zu können war mal mehr, mal weniger vorhanden.



DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Das Ende hat zu bedeuten das der Albtraum nun endlich vorbei ist. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja  irgendwann wieder richtiges Star Trek  das die Vision von  Gene Roddenberry wiederspiegelt.



Wenn ich überlege was beim allerersten Star Trek Film abgegangen ist.... da hat ja Roddenberry ungefragt immer wieder das Drehbuch geändert und die Produktion war mit ihm wohl... hmm.. schwierig. Ich würde da seine "Vision" nicht überbewerten ehrlich gesagt.



Kashban schrieb:


> (...) Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, welcher Anteil aller Menschen sich zu diesen Gruppen zählen, sind sie in den Medien und sozialen Netzwerken bei weitem überrepräsentiert.



Man könnte auch sagen all die Jahrzehnte vorher waren sie unterrepräsentiert und jetzt wird halt das alles etwas nachgeholt. Dass da das Pendel auch mal extrem in die andere Richtung ausschlägt, ist da nur natürlich.
Aber gerade Star Trek war nun eine Serie die ja nun für ihre Momente bekannt ist, wo mal "Tabu" Themen oder zumindest fortschrittliche Themen angerissen worden sind, bekannt ist, insofern ist es eigentlich gerade bei Star Trek
zu erwarten dass es solche Szenen mal gibt.

Über das "wie" kann man wieder streiten, ich fand es auch etwas überraschend (hatte die Erwähnung die es wohl vorher gab dass 7of9 in einer entsprechenden Beziehung vorher war auch im Englischen-Originalsprachen-Genuschel wohl verpennt) aber mein Gott...



> Gleichzeitig werden Männer, vor allem weiße, überall geschasst und runtergemacht. Da ich in diese Kategorie falle, schaue ich schon genau hin.



Uff. 

Also von Fehlentwicklungen die natürlich auch hier passieren mal abgesehen habe ich bei Picard nix gesehen was jetzt in diese Richtung geht. Wer böswillig ist, könnte sogar umgekehrt argumentieren..
Raffi ist schlichtweg ein Alki (wird hiermit behauptet Nicht-Weiße sind Drogen mehr zugetan??Hä?? HÄ!!     ) und der Hispano-Captain ist auch fern von perfekt. Elnor als Asiaten-Verschnitt (ich weiß, ist ein Alien
aber trotzdem) fällt unter die Kategorie "fähig, aber jung und dumm".  

Also ich sehe da keine explizite Tendenz.

Ich hatte meinen Spaß mit Picard. Nicht perfekt, aber was war - auch bei Star Trek - jemals perfekt, was gab es bei TNG, DS9 und Voyager nicht für Diskussionen... aber da waren die Diskussionsplattformen noch nicht so zahlreich.

Aber den ganzen Handlungsstrang mit Picards Erkrankung, der Konsequenz daraus und das, was sie im Finale zum Schluss draus gemacht haben hätten sie sich schenken können finde ich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. April 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Da es zwischen Seven und Rafi während der gesamten 1. Staffel von Picard nicht ansatzweise gefunkt hat,


Das ist korrekt. 



Kashban schrieb:


> und es auch sonst keine Anzeichen dafür gab, dass Seven sich mal mit Frauen ausprobieren möchte,


Das widerum nicht. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig werden Männer, vor allem weiße, überall geschasst und runtergemacht. Da ich in diese Kategorie falle, schaue ich schon genau hin.


Und das ist kompletter Bullshit.  Immerhin...


Spoiler



In Picard wird ein alter, weißer Mann sogar am Ende wieder zum Leben erweckt und das auch noch gesünder, als zuvor. 





Kashban schrieb:


> Wie lange wird es wohl noch dauern, bis die modernen Schreiberlinge und Medienkonzerne kapieren, dass sich mit dem ach so progressiven Grüppchen der nicht Heterosexuellen kein Geld verdienen lässt?
> 
> Die Liste der Pleiten wird immer länger: Oceans 8, Ghostbusters 2016, das letzte Charlies Angles, und so einige mehr.


Verwechselst du gerade Frauen mit Homosexualität? In den von dir genannten Filmen spielen Frauen die Hauptrollen, aber um Sexualität geht es da gar nicht.


----------



## Enisra (15. April 2020)

ich weiß Teilweise nicht warum manche Star Trek schauen
Deren ewiggestriges Weltbild bricht doch seit Folge 1 mit dem von Star Trek und jetzt bekommen die auch nocht unter die Nase gerieben dass deren Homophobie auch keinen Platz hat
Mal abgesehen davon dass wir das Thema schon lange hatten, aber hey, mehr als Jammern kann man eh nicht, schade nur dass dadurch Kritik untergeht


----------



## KylRoy (16. April 2020)

Raffi und Seven haben in Episode 5 einen kurzen Handschellen Witz gemacht und das muss doch als Anbahnung reichen!

 so habe ich meine Frau auch kennengelernt.


----------



## Frullo (16. April 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Raffi und Seven haben in Episode 5 einen kurzen Handschellen Witz gemacht und das muss doch als Anbahnung reichen!
> 
> so habe ich meine Frau auch kennengelernt.



Mit einem Handschellen-Witz???


----------



## MrFob (16. April 2020)

Also, diese letzte Kamerafahrt durch das Schiff fand ich auch etwas merkwuerdig. Das Seven und Raffi auf einmal haendchen halten ... ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob da zuviel reininterpretiert wird. Man wird in Staffel 2 sehen was passiert. Wenn es wirklich auf eine entstehende Beziehung hindeutet, dann waere ich da auch skeptisch. Nicht weil Seven nicht auch bisexuell sein koennte. Das geht mMn voll in Ordnung. Als sich wiederfindender Mensch nach ihrem Leben als Borddrohne seid Kindesalter wuerde iche s sogar fuer eine absolut passende Charakterentwicklung halten, dass sie eben auch in den Jahren nach Voyager weiterhin Dinge fuer sich entdeckt hat. Ist ja nicht nur in ihrer Sexualitaet sichtbar. Seven in STP ist eine komplett andere Person als vor 20 Jahren und das ist auch gut so.
Nein, das Problem hier ist ein ganz anderes und eines, dass sich durch saemtliche Interaktionen der neuen Crew zieht. Die Leute sind viel zu schnell viel zu intim miteinander. Raffi und Seven haben waerend der gesamten Serie doch eigentlich ueberhaupt nichyt miteinander geredet oder so. klar, vielleicht off-screen aber das hilft der Erzaehlung ja nun auch nicht weiter. Aber hier ist es wenigstens noch so, dass sie das in Staffel 2 auch wiedergutmachen koennen. Viel krasser fand ich da eigentlich noch Seven und Elrond ... aeh tschuldigung, Elnor, die auf dem Borg-Kubus irgendwann so voellig aus dem nichts sich gegenseitig ihre Herzen ausschuetten und dann verschreibt sich Elnor auch noch ihrer Sache, innerhalb von 2 Minuten. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel, fuer so moechtegern emotionale Szenen, die sich die Serie einfach noch nicht verdient hat. Bei den alten Charaktaeren (Picard mit Riker, Troi, Data, etc.) funktioniert das natuerlich hervorragend aber es waere mMn wesentlich besser gewesen, hier die neue Crew in Kontrast zu setzen. Sie hatten ja eigentlich auch ganz gut angefangen. Raffi und Agnes scheinen soch zunaechst nicht unbedingt so gut leiden zu koennen aber auch das wird dann irgendwie nie wieder aufgegriffen. Und a propos Agnes, die sollte in Staffel 2 wirklich im Gefaengis sitzen. Jetzt, da die Kriese ueberwunden ist muesste sie fuer den Mord an Maddox verurteilt werden. Stattdessen steht auch sie in der letzten Szene auf der Bruecke und ist jetzt mit Rios zusammen. Auch hier hat Staffel 2 einiges auszubuegeln (aber ich glaube ja leider nicht, dass sie das tun werden).

Naja, ich mochte die neue Serie wirklich. Als TNG (und vor allem Picard) Fan war ich von der uebergeordneten Handlung und von Picard selbst absolut begeistert. Aber es gibt doch sehr viele kleinere Plotholes und fragwuerdige Charakter-Momente, dass die Serie schon knapp daran vorbeigeschrappt ist von 1000 kleinen Nadelstichen kaputt gemacht zu werden. Ist fuer mich nicht passiert und hey, Die ersten Staffeln von Star Trek Serien sind traditionell immer ein bisschen ein Findungsprozess aber jo, Staffel 2 hat schon noch Verbesserungspotential in der Hinsicht. Trotzdem, ich freu mich riesig drauf. Hab mich inzwischen eh daran gewoehnt, dass gerade Neuinterpretationen alter Sachen eigentlich nie wirklich perfekt sind nud man sich da einfach ein bisschen auf die positiven Sachen konzentrieren muss, wenn man Spass damit haben will.




RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Problem damit? Die haben nur Händchen gehalten und mehr nicht.
> Q ist ja omnipotent...wäre es da nicht möglich, wenn er einfach eine andere Gestalt annehmen würde? Alternativ hätte man auch via CGI sein Gesicht jünger aussehen lassen können.



Nicht nur das, ich faende es absolut passend, wenn Q sich selbst als alt darstellt, einfach um den gealterten Picard zu verarschen. Hat er ja in "All Good Things..." auch schon gemacht. Ich bin absolut fuer einen Q Auftritt in Picard. Das ist mMn Pflicht.


----------



## Kashban (17. April 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und das weißt du woher?!
> 
> Die bisexuelle Veranlagung ist deutlich höher vertreten als wie man meinen könnte und wie Worrel meinte, es gibt auch nach Jahren und Jahrzenten einen Wechsel der sexuellen Präferenz. Auch das kommt häufiger vor und das kann ich dir sogar aus erster Hand, aus dem engen Freundeskreis, bestätigen.



Nenn mir ein Beispiel, wo 7o9 auch nur ansatzweise ein romantisches oder sexuelles Interesse an Frauen gezeigt hat. Nur eins.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist ja eine interessante Ableitung.
> 
> Beim ersten Teil deines Satzes hast du natürlich absolut Recht und das ist auch der Punkt, der mich am Ende gestört hat. Aber, am Anfang meintest du noch das 7of9 so ist, weil die Drehbuchautoren sie so geschrieben hätten. Im Verlauf der ersten Staffel erfahren wir das 7of9 min. eine lesbische Beziehung hatte, d.h. hier wurde ihr dieser Background gegeben.



Im Verlauf? Wann denn, abgesehen vom Händchenhalten am Ende der letzten Folge?



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was genau stört dich jetzt daran?



Hatte ich oben geschrieben. Ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar und wirkt daher künstlich herbeigeschrieben.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wer genau wird denn geschasst und runtergemacht? Riker? Picard? Der Cpt. des Schiffes? Der Ninja-Begleiter von Picard? Der Erschaffer der Androiden?
> 
> ... magst du auch für diese Aussage bzw. Behauptung irgendwelche Beispiele liefern?



Innerhalb dieser Serie z. B. Picard. Nichts mehr übrig von dem Mann, der er in TNG und in den Filmen war: Ein gebildeter, selbstbewusster, vielseitiger, wertschätzender und diplomatischer Führer. Stattdessen ist er überall irgendwie nur dabei und bewirkt gar nichts, muss sich mehrfach von Frauen den Mund verbieten lassen: "Shut the fuck up!" in Star Trek??? Geht es noch? Ansonsten sind praktisch alle tragenden Rollen mit Frauen besetzt und Männer nur Beiwerk.

In der realen Welt weiße heterosexuelle Männer, vor allem in der westlichen Hemisphäre. "Toxische Männlichkeit", #believeallwomen, #meetoo, Frauenquoten, Diversen-Quoten, Gillette-Werbung, unwidersprochene Forderungen von Feministinnen, Männer zu ermorden, um gefühlte Ungerechtigkeiten gegen Frauen zu rächen und noch so einiges mehr. 

Und weil das die aktuelle politisch korrekte Agenda ist, spiegelt sich das auch in den produzierten Medien wider, mit den oben beschriebenen negativen Auswirkungen.


----------



## Kashban (17. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Verwechselst du gerade Frauen mit Homosexualität? In den von dir genannten Filmen spielen Frauen die Hauptrollen, aber um Sexualität geht es da gar nicht.



Nein, das geht alles in die gleiche Richtung: Yeah, Girl Power, "Die Macht ist weiblich", "Glaube allen Frauen" und der von Feministinnen und Social Justice Warriors sowie manchen Minderheiten verbreitete Duktus, sie seien massiv unterrepräsentiert und das muss auf Gedeih und Verderb (vor allem von heterosexuellen (weißen) Männern) geändert werden, egal, ob sinnvoll oder nicht.

Es ist diese Identitätspolitik, die diese seltsamen Blüten treibt: Es zählt nicht mehr das Individuum mit all seinen Stärken und Schwächen, sondern nur noch, zu welcher Gruppe man gehört oder zugeordnet wird. Als hetereosexueller weißer Mann bist Du automatisch privilegiert und darfst nicht mehr aufmucken, auch wenn es zu 95% wir sind, die im Job sterben und nur zu 15% das Sorgerecht für unsere Kinder bekommen. Als Frau bist Du automatisch Opfer und nicht mal für Deine eigenen Taten verantwortlich, selbst bei Mord, und als Teil einer Minderheit bist Du automatisch unterdrückt und missachtet, sofern man nicht auf jede Deiner Befindlichkeiten eingeht. 

Das ist das Narrativ, auf dem heutzutage Gesetze, Bildung und Unterhaltung aufgesetzt werden. Irgendwann wird es dann zur gesellschaftlichen Norm. Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie mit Jordan Peterson umgesprungen wurde, nur weil der sich geweigert hat, eine winzige Minderheit mit Phantasie-Pronomen anzusprechen. Inzwischen gibt es weit über 60 davon, weil sich nach den Anfangserfolgen jeder noch so seltsame Vogel berufen fühlt, für sich ein neues zu erfinden. 

Hannover hat den Gendersprech letztes Jahr sogar offiziell eingeführt, das kostet uns Millionen an Steuergeldern und bewirkt genau gar nichts, außer, dass Sprache und Schrift immer unverständlicher wird. 

Und die Medienschaffenden produzieren einen progressiven "erwachten" Flop nach dem anderen, ebenfalls mit Millionenverlusten. Dafür kassieren die Protagonisten an den Unis Millionensummern für eine Genderforschung, die kein Mensch braucht. 

Das ist alles ziemlich verfahren und bringt uns als Gesellschaft überhaupt nicht weiter, im Gegenteil. Sexismus und Rassismus sind nun wieder opportun, solange es dabei gegen weiße heterosexuelle Männer geht.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. April 2020)

Aluhüte im Sonderangebot gewesen Kashi? Zu dem Blödsinn da oben fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Nein, das geht alles in die gleiche Richtung: Yeah, Girl Power, "Die Macht ist weiblich", "Glaube allen Frauen" und der von Feministinnen und Social Justice Warriors sowie manchen Minderheiten verbreitete Duktus, sie seien massiv unterrepräsentiert und das muss auf Gedeih und Verderb (vor allem von heterosexuellen (weißen) Männern) geändert werden, egal, ob sinnvoll oder nicht.


Ja gut...hat trotzdem nichts mit angeblicher Homosexualität in besagten Filmen zu tun. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Es ist diese Identitätspolitik, die diese seltsamen Blüten treibt: Es zählt nicht mehr das Individuum mit all seinen Stärken und Schwächen, sondern nur noch, zu welcher Gruppe man gehört oder zugeordnet wird.


Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Individualismus wird gesellschaftlich immer stärker in den Vordergrund gerückt. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Als hetereosexueller weißer Mann bist Du automatisch privilegiert und darfst nicht mehr aufmucken, auch wenn es zu 95% wir sind, die im Job sterben und nur zu 15% das Sorgerecht für unsere Kinder bekommen.


Also sind es nur weiße heterosexuelle Männer, die arbeiten gehen und Probleme haben, das Sorgerecht für ihre Kinder zu bekommen?  



Kashban schrieb:


> Als Frau bist Du automatisch Opfer und nicht mal für Deine eigenen Taten verantwortlich, selbst bei Mord, und als Teil einer Minderheit bist Du automatisch unterdrückt und missachtet, sofern man nicht auf jede Deiner Befindlichkeiten eingeht.


Hast du 'ne Quelle zu dieser Mord-Behauptung? 



Kashban schrieb:


> Das ist das Narrativ, auf dem heutzutage Gesetze, Bildung und Unterhaltung aufgesetzt werden.


Hinsichtlich Unterhaltung treibt das manchmal hier und dort seltsame Blüten (z.B. den aufgesetzten Feminismus-Moment gegen Ende von Avengers: Endgame in der Schlacht). Aber was Gesetze und Bildung angeht...Schwachsinn. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal ansehen, wie mit Jordan Peterson umgesprungen wurde, nur weil der sich geweigert hat, eine winzige Minderheit mit Phantasie-Pronomen anzusprechen.


Dieses Fantasie-Pronom wäre welches? 



Kashban schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibt es weit über 60 davon, weil sich nach den Anfangserfolgen jeder noch so seltsame Vogel berufen fühlt, für sich ein neues zu erfinden.


Kannst du mir die auch nennen und mit Quellen belegen? 



Kashban schrieb:


> Hannover hat den Gendersprech letztes Jahr sogar offiziell eingeführt, das kostet uns Millionen an Steuergeldern und bewirkt genau gar nichts, außer, dass Sprache und Schrift immer unverständlicher wird.


Wenn dein Hirn nicht imstande ist, die Veränderung der Sprache zu erfassen, liegt das Problem vlt. nicht bei Hannover, sondern bei dir selbst. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Das ist alles ziemlich verfahren und bringt uns als Gesellschaft überhaupt nicht weiter, im Gegenteil. Sexismus und Rassismus sind nun wieder opportun, solange es dabei gegen weiße heterosexuelle Männer geht.


Eine/Mehrere bestimmte Gruppierung*en hervor zu heben bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig auch, dass eine andere Gruppierung benachteiligt wird. Der weiße heterosexuelle Mann ist immernoch genauso privilegiert, wie vorher auch. Ich jedenfalls hatte mich in meinem Alltag und in meiner Arbeit nie irgendwie aufgrund meiner Herkunft und Sexualität abgelehnt gefühlt. Im Gegenteil, ich wurde stets angenommen und freundlich behandelt.


----------



## Worrel (18. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine/Mehrere bestimmte Gruppierung*en hervor zu heben bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig auch, dass eine andere Gruppierung benachteiligt wird. Der weiße heterosexuelle Mann ist immernoch genauso privilegiert, wie vorher auch.


dh. daß die ganze -*innen, -Innen & Co Sprachverhunzung nichts gebracht hat. Wie erstaunlich. Nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> dh. daß die ganze -*innen, -Innen & Co Sprachverhunzung nichts gebracht hat. Wie erstaunlich. Nicht.


Diese "Sprachverhunzung" dient ja auch dazu, bestimmte Gruppierungen/Geschlechter nicht auszuschließen und nicht, dass man jemandem seine Privilegien weg nimmt. ^^


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Aluhüte im Sonderangebot gewesen Kashi? Zu dem Blödsinn da oben fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht ist er ja Naidoo Fan


----------



## Worrel (18. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Diese "Sprachverhunzung" dient ja auch dazu, bestimmte Gruppierungen/Geschlechter nicht auszuschließen und nicht, dass man jemandem seine Privilegien weg nimmt. ^^



Das Problem des "Ausschließens" ist aber nicht, daß Frauen mit dem Begriff "Bäcker" nicht gemeint sein könnten, sondern, daß sie im Vergleich zu Männern zuwenig Gehalt bekommen & Co.
Wenn man den Aufwand, den man dafür betreibt, -Innen & Co in den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch zu hieven, da rein stecken würde, die eigentlichen konkreten Probleme der Ungleichbehandlung anzugehen, wäre den -Innen wesentlich mehr geholfen.

Wie ein Beruf genau heißt ist doch jenseits vom Visitenkartenfetischismus vollkommen egal.


Hier ein paar schöne Vorschläge für Visitenkarten:
"Warenfinallokalisationsmanager" 
"Hygienefachkraft im Schrittbereich"
"Naturwissenschaftlerin mit der Lizenz zur täglichen Befriedigung der Bedürfnisse ihrer Kunden"
"Immobilitätseliminierer"
"Homo Sapiens Mechaniker"


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem des "Ausschließens" ist aber nicht, daß Frauen mit dem Begriff "Bäcker" nicht gemeint sein könnten, sondern, daß sie im Vergleich zu Männern zuwenig Gehalt bekommen & Co.
> Wenn man den Aufwand, den man dafür betreibt, -Innen & Co in den allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch zu hieven, da rein stecken würde, die eigentlichen konkreten Probleme der Ungleichbehandlung anzugehen, wäre den -Innen wesentlich mehr geholfen.
> 
> Wie ein Beruf genau heißt ist doch jenseits vom Visitenkartenfetischismus vollkommen egal.
> ...


Dass man sich vortrefflich über die "Sinnhaftigkeit" echauffieren kann, weiß ich. Aber das ändert ja nichts an dem Grundgedanken dahinter und damit auch nichts an meiner Aussage. ^^ Das ist wie der "eine Armlänge Abstand". Auch nicht besonders sinnvoll, weil's nicht weit genug gedacht ist, aber doch trotzdem hinsichtlich des Selbstschutzes gut gemeint. 

PS: Hygienefachkraft im Schrittbereich find ich gut. Handjobs sind viel zu rar.


----------



## Worrel (18. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> PS: Hygienefachkraft im Schrittbereich find ich gut. Handjobs sind viel zu rar.


Gemeint war allerdings ein _Straßenkehrer._ Nix Handjob, da bist du auf die Bezeichnung reingefallen. 

Bin gespannt, ob wer die weiteren Berufe errät.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gemeint war allerdings ein _Straßenkehrer._ Nix Handjob, da bist du auf die Bezeichnung reingefallen.
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob wer die weiteren Berufe errät.



Ich hab schon verstanden, dass das nicht gemeint war.


----------



## xdave78 (21. April 2020)

Von einem Artikel über eine SciFi Serie zu einer Diskussion mit homophoben Menschen über genderspezifischen Sprachgebrauch zu kommen muss man auch erstmal bringen


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2020)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Von einem Artikel über eine SciFi Serie zu einer Diskussion mit homophoben Menschen über genderspezifischen Sprachgebrauch zu kommen muss man auch erstmal bringen



Falls du mich mit "homophob" meinen solltest, muß ich das entschieden zurückweisen. Ich finde lediglich Formulierungen wie -Innen mit Großbuchstaben oder Sternchen mitten im Wort a) nutzlos und b) linguistisch gesehen häßlich.

Und natürlich hast du recht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (21. April 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein Beispiel, wo 7o9 auch nur ansatzweise ein romantisches oder sexuelles Interesse an Frauen gezeigt hat. Nur eins.


... ich soll dir Beispiele nennen zu einem fiktiven Charakter, den wir nur kennen weil ein Drehbuch eben diesen beschreibt?

https://www.themarysue.com/star-trek-picard-queer-character/

Vllt. mal lesen, vor allem den Charakter im historischen Kontext.



> Im Verlauf? Wann denn, abgesehen vom Händchenhalten am Ende der letzten Folge?




Gab es nicht die eine Folge, 5. Folge - Stardust City Rag, wo sich Picard als "Dealer" verkleidet und dann beim weiblichen Boss, Bjayzl, gesagt wird, dass diese und eben 7of9 ein "Techtelmächtel" hatten?



> Hatte ich oben geschrieben. Ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar und wirkt daher künstlich herbeigeschrieben.


Gut ... ein Drehbuch ist nun einmal künstlich herbei geschrieben, Picard ist jetzt keine Serie die das Leben schreibt.  
Aber hier gebe ich dir Recht, diese Szene fand ich auch, ich wiederhole mich, mehr als nur merkwürdig und unpassend.



> Innerhalb dieser Serie z. B. Picard. Nichts mehr übrig von dem Mann, der er in TNG und in den Filmen war: Ein gebildeter, selbstbewusster, vielseitiger, wertschätzender und diplomatischer Führer. Stattdessen ist er überall irgendwie nur dabei und bewirkt gar nichts, muss sich mehrfach von Frauen den Mund verbieten lassen: "Shut the fuck up!" in Star Trek??? Geht es noch? Ansonsten sind praktisch alle tragenden Rollen mit Frauen besetzt und Männer nur Beiwerk.


OMG! NEEEIIINNN!!!

Ein Mann muss sich etwas von einer Frau sagen lassen?! Das gibt es doch nicht! Vor allem im Kontext des Militärs, wo Picard als Bittsteller auftritt, weil a.D., und mit einem Admiral im Dienst spricht. 

Aber mal unter uns: hast du weibliche Vorgesetzte? Wenn ja, lässt du dir von diesen was erzählen? Die Hälfte meiner Führungskräfte, Teamleiter, sind weiblich. Einfach weil sie es drauf haben bzw. Männern im Nichts nachstehen. Selbstverständlich sind diese Teamleiter ihren Mitarbeitern weisungsberechtigt und haben das letzte Wort.

Hast du damit jetzt ein Problem oder ...



> In der realen Welt weiße heterosexuelle Männer, vor allem in der westlichen Hemisphäre. "Toxische Männlichkeit", #believeallwomen, #meetoo, Frauenquoten, Diversen-Quoten, Gillette-Werbung, unwidersprochene Forderungen von Feministinnen, Männer zu ermorden, um gefühlte Ungerechtigkeiten gegen Frauen zu rächen und noch so einiges mehr.


"Okay". 

Hier ist dein Schild.


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Gab es nicht die eine Folge, 5. Folge - Stardust City Rag, wo sich Picard als "Dealer" verkleidet und dann beim weiblichen Boss, Bjayzl, gesagt wird, dass diese und eben 7of9 ein "Techtelmächtel" hatten?


Nein, da gab es nur die Aussage, daß die beiden eine "persönliche Beziehung" zueinander hatten (sinngemäß).
Das trifft ebenso auf Picard & Data, Spock & Kirk, Janeway & Seven oder Tom & Harry zu.


----------



## KylRoy (22. April 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mit einem Handschellen-Witz???



Aber nein, ich habe nur einen ganz alten Witz klassischer Comedians gebracht. Um darauf hinzuweisen wie absurd die ganze Geschichte ist. 

Genauso gut könnte ich auch sagen: habt ihr etwa nicht gemerkt dass Seven schon bei Voyager die ganze Zeit in Janeway verknallt war?


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, da gab es nur die Aussage, daß die beiden eine "persönliche Beziehung" zueinander hatten (sinngemäß).
> Das trifft ebenso auf Picard & Data, Spock & Kirk, Janeway & Seven oder Tom & Harry zu.


Hmmm ... in der OV ist von "honeypot" die Rede, was eigentlich schon auf eine sexuelle bzw. körperliche Anziehung hindeutet.


----------



## Worrel (22. April 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmmm ... in der OV ist von "honeypot" die Rede, was eigentlich schon auf eine sexuelle bzw. körperliche Anziehung hindeutet.



1. Nope. bzw: wo soll das gewesen sein? in den beiden Szenen mit Bjazyl (oder wie die heißt) kommt das jedenfalls nicht vor.
2. ein "honeypot" könnte je nach Kontext auch zu dem Spruch "Mit Honig fängt man Fliegen" gehören, was eine völlig asexuelle Bedeutung wäre.


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Nope. bzw: wo soll das gewesen sein? in den beiden Szenen mit Bjazyl (oder wie die heißt) kommt das jedenfalls nicht vor.


In der Folge, vllt. muss ich mir das noch einmal anhören aber für mich war dann klar, vllt. erst wg. dem Fehler meinerseits, das 7of9 bisexuell ist.



> 2. ein "honeypot" könnte je nach Kontext auch zu dem Spruch "Mit Honig fängt man Fliegen" gehören, was eine völlig asexuelle Bedeutung wäre.


Eigentlich nicht. Im Kontext von Menschen bedeutet honeypot eigentlich schon das was ich angesprochen habe ... aber ja, Kontext ist wichtig.


----------



## Worrel (22. April 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Im Kontext von Menschen bedeutet honeypot eigentlich schon das was ich angesprochen habe ... aber ja, Kontext ist wichtig.


Man könnte durchaus Menschen einfach aufs sachliche "Köder-sein" reduzieren: schwupps: Kontext hergestellt. Letzten Endes ist Seven in der Verkleidungs Charade ja auch genau das für Bjazyl: ein Angebot, dem sie nicht widerstehen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2020)

Aber im Kontext betrachtet ist Bjazyl ja über (höhöhö - insert dirty joke here!) 7of9 an ihre Beute rangekommen. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden.

Ist ja auch egal ...


----------



## Kashban (30. April 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ja gut...hat trotzdem nichts mit angeblicher Homosexualität in besagten Filmen zu tun.
> 
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Individualismus wird gesellschaftlich immer stärker in den Vordergrund gerückt.



Da liegst Du falsch:

https://www.tichyseinblick.de/meinungen/was-ist-identitaetspolitik/

Das äußert sich darin, dass man aufgrund äußerer Merkmale einer Gruppe zugeordnet wird und damit auch die dieser Gruppe zugeschriebenen Eigenschaften haben "muss". Z.B. als weißer heterosexueller Mann einer priveligierten Gruppe anzugehören, selbst wenn man zum gemeinen Fußvolk gehört. Oder als Frau einer unterdrückten, obwohl das in den westlichen Industrieländern längst nicht mehr der Fall ist.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also sind es nur weiße heterosexuelle Männer, die arbeiten gehen und Probleme haben, das Sorgerecht für ihre Kinder zu bekommen?



Nein, das trifft alle Männer gleichermaßen. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hast du 'ne Quelle zu dieser Mord-Behauptung?


https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019...r-convicts-acted-in-self-defense-study-a68297 (Standard-Verteidigung von Frauen, die ihre Männer töten)
https://www.newyorker.com/news/dispatch/when-can-a-woman-who-kills-her-abuser-claim-self-defense

Kein Mord, aber ein Beispiel dafür, wie sehr die Waage gegen Männer ausschlägt:
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...often-end-up-getting-arrested-themselves.html



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich Unterhaltung treibt das manchmal hier und dort seltsame Blüten (z.B. den aufgesetzten Feminismus-Moment gegen Ende von Avengers: Endgame in der Schlacht). Aber was Gesetze und Bildung angeht...Schwachsinn.


Männer werden vor allem an Unis, aber nicht nur dort diskriminiert, weiße im Besonderen:

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/opini...mplaints-toxic-masculinity-column/2831834002/
https://www.forbes.com/sites/richardvedder/2020/01/02/the-collegiate-war-against-men/
https://www.latimes.com/california/...ly-science-programs-discrimination-complaints
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/men-need-not-apply-university-set-open-jobs-just-women
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/educati...ity-discriminates-against-white-conservative/

Auch hierzulande:
https://www.chancenvielfalt.uni-hannover.de/de/chancengleichheit/gleichstellungsstrategien/ - Man beachte, wer und was da gefördert wird

https://www.chancenvielfalt.uni-hannover.de/de/diversity-management/diversity-grundsaetze/

https://www.diversitas.uni-hannover.de/13496.html - Man beachte Punkt 7: Diversität wird höher bewertet als fachliche Kompetenz

Der Anteil Frauen / Männer an westlichen Unis beträgt inzwischen 40/60 %, Tendenz fallend für die Männer.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dieses Fantasie-Pronom wäre welches?


https://www.menconnect.at/magazin/artikel/item/351 (Beispiel im Text)


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die auch nennen und mit Quellen belegen?


https://nibi.space/pronomen



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Hirn nicht imstande ist, die Veränderung der Sprache zu erfassen, liegt das Problem vlt. nicht bei Hannover, sondern bei dir selbst.



Mein Hirn ist nicht imstande, auch nur den geringsten Sinn hinter dieser Sprachverschandelung zu sehen. Hilft niemandem, kostet Unsummen und erschwert die Verständigung der 99,9% normalen Leute.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine/Mehrere bestimmte Gruppierung*en hervor zu heben bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig auch, dass eine andere Gruppierung benachteiligt wird. Der weiße heterosexuelle Mann ist immernoch genauso privilegiert, wie vorher auch. Ich jedenfalls hatte mich in meinem Alltag und in meiner Arbeit nie irgendwie aufgrund meiner Herkunft und Sexualität abgelehnt gefühlt. Im Gegenteil, ich wurde stets angenommen und freundlich behandelt.



Tja, erzähl das mal den überwiegend männlichen Obdachlosen, den 85% Männern, die das Sorgerecht für ihre Kinder NICHT bekommen haben, den 75% aller Selbstmord-Toten (Männer), und den 95% aller Todesfälle im Job (Männer). Nicht zu vergessen, dass Männer im Schnitt weniger lang leben, den Männern, die wegen Frauenquoten den Kürzeren ziehen, Männer, die unschuldig ihre Existenz verlieren, weil #meetoo und #believeallwomen, und so weiter und so fort. Oh, und es sterben mehr Männer an Covid-19 als Frauen. Aber Frauen sind schlimmer betroffen, wenn es nach den Medien und den Feministinnen geht.

Wo ist jetzt noch mal das Privileg?


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Da liegst Du falsch:
> 
> https://www.tichyseinblick.de/meinungen/was-ist-identitaetspolitik/
> 
> Das äußert sich darin, dass man aufgrund äußerer Merkmale einer Gruppe zugeordnet wird und damit auch die dieser Gruppe zugeschriebenen Eigenschaften haben "muss". Z.B. als weißer heterosexueller Mann einer priveligierten Gruppe anzugehören, selbst wenn man zum gemeinen Fußvolk gehört. Oder als Frau einer unterdrückten, obwohl das in den westlichen Industrieländern längst nicht mehr der Fall ist.


Wenn ich schon "liberal-konservatives Meinungsmagazin" lese, weiß ich ja schon, was da Sache ist. ^^ Und der Text ist ausgemachter Blödsinn und in der Realität nicht der Fall. Der Individualismus wird immer wichtiger. Lies dir beispielsweise mal die einzelnen Bildungsprogramme für Kindertageseinrichtungen durch. Da wird Individualismus ganz groß geschrieben. 



Kashban schrieb:


> https://www.diversitas.uni-hannover.de/13496.html - Man beachte Punkt 7: Diversität wird höher bewertet als fachliche Kompetenz


Falsch. Da steht: 

"Wir fördern eine diversitygerechte Suche und Unterstützung
von Talenten in Wissenschaft, Forschung und Verwaltung.
Transparenz und *Fairness* tragen zur *Chancengleichheit* und
Bildungsgerechtigkeit bei."

Das bedeutet, dass niemand aufgrund seiner Ethnie, Sexualität o.ä. ausgeschlossen wird und Chancengleichheit herrscht.  Eigentlich kann man das nicht falsch verstehen. Da gibt es keinen Interpretationsspielraum. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Mein Hirn ist nicht imstande, auch nur den geringsten Sinn hinter dieser Sprachverschandelung zu sehen. Hilft niemandem, kostet Unsummen und erschwert die Verständigung der 99,9% normalen Leute.


Sprache entwickelt sich nun mal aber weiter und unterliegt auch gesellschaftlichen Wandlungen. Oder glaubst du, im dreizehnten Jahrhundert hat man genauso gesprochen, wie heute?  Man wird auch zweihundert Jahre in der Zukunft nicht so sprechen, wie wir es heute tun. Das ist eine ganz normale Entwicklung, die unsere Sprache hier durch macht. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Tja, erzähl das mal den überwiegend männlichen Obdachlosen,


Ja gut...aber die sind ja nicht obdachlos, weil sie weiß und männlich sind.  



Kashban schrieb:


> den 85% Männern, die das Sorgerecht für ihre Kinder NICHT bekommen haben,


Das kann man durchaus kritisieren. 



Kashban schrieb:


> den 75% aller Selbstmord-Toten (Männer),


Viel zu pauschal, da man hier auch die individuellen Hintergründe beleuchten muss und man nicht einfach sagen kann "Weil sie Männer sind". 



Kashban schrieb:


> und den 95% aller Todesfälle im Job (Männer).


Dürfte daran liegen, dass mehr Männer als Frauen in gefährlichen und körperlich harten Berufen arbeiten. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass Männer im Schnitt weniger lang leben,


Ich würd jetzt nicht pauschal sagen, dass es ganz einfach an der Biologie liegt. Aber ich denke, das wird ein Faktor von vielen sein. Aber hat mit Privilegien nichts zu tun. 



Kashban schrieb:


> den Männern, die wegen Frauenquoten den Kürzeren ziehen,


Mit der Frauenquote erweist man aber nicht nur Männern einen Bärendienst, sondern auch Frauen. Immerhin werden die in eine Opferrolle gedrückt, in die sie nicht hinein gehören. Ich hab berufsbedingt sehr viel mit Frauen zu tun und die wenigsten sind begeistert von dieser Frauenquote. 

Aber mal davon ab: Frauen verdienen im Schnitt nach wie vor weniger, als Männer. Insofern sind Männer dann wieder privilegierter. Und genau das ist es, was generell gefordert wird: Gleiche Bezahlung, unabhängig vom Geschlecht. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Männer, die unschuldig ihre Existenz verlieren, weil #meetoo und #believeallwomen, und so weiter und so fort.


Das gab es vorher auch schon. Aber genauso kommen Straftäter ungestraft davon, weil sich die Opfer nach wie vor nicht trauen, Anzeige zu erstatten oder es dabei belassen. Und die Dunkelziffer ist deutlich höher als die Zahl der unschuldig verurteilten. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Oh, und es sterben mehr Männer an Covid-19 als Frauen. Aber Frauen sind schlimmer betroffen, wenn es nach den Medien und den Feministinnen geht.


Und was genau hat das jetzt mit gesellschaftlichen Privilegien zu tun? 

Ich bin selbst weiß und männlich. Nicht ein einziges Mal wurde ich aufgrund dieser Attribute von irgendwem ausgeschlossen oder diskriminiert. Und das dürfte auch auf die wenigsten meiner Sorte zutreffen.


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber im Kontext betrachtet ist Bjazyl ja über (höhöhö - insert dirty joke here!) 7of9 an ihre Beute rangekommen. So hab ich das zumindest verstanden.


Seven hätte die VOY Mannschaft zu Borgdrohnen machen können, wenn sie ihre Befreiung vom Borg Kollektiv nur vorgetäuscht bzw wie Cypher in Matrix wieder rückgängig gemacht hätte. Ideal dafür wäre die Folge gewesen, in der nur sie sich nicht in Stasis befand. Einfach beim Kollektiv anrufen, assimilieren lassen fertig.
Schon wäre Seven "über Janeway an die VOY Besatzung rangekommen" ...

Ich finde, aus den Szenen mit Bjazyl was Sexuelles raus lesen zu wollen, ist ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

(und den "Honeypot" habe ich immer noch nicht gefunden )


----------



## Worrel (1. Mai 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Da liegst Du falsch:
> 
> https://www.tichyseinblick.de/meinungen/was-ist-identitaetspolitik/


Weil Tichy sich was zusammenschreibt, "liegt man falsch"?

Alleine der einleitende Satz  ist nicht mal mehr der eigens beanspruchte "unabhängige Journalismus", sondern reinste Propaganda.
Da wird erstmal ein Fremdwort verwendet, was diejenigen, die dieser Satz ansprechen soll, bei Nichtwissen mit Negativem gefüllt wird, obwohl es einfach "strukturiertes Nachdenken" heißt.
Natürlich könnte man auch einfach schreiben: _"Die Betonung und Bevorzugung von Minderheiten in der Kultur ist abzulehnen" _- aber dann hätte man ja nicht sein Lieblingsfeindbild, "die Linken", untergebracht.

Dann wird noch mit "Ketzerei" das Ganze auf eine Glaubensebene erhoben und damit aus dem nachvollziehbaren Kontext herausgerissen. Denn wenn das eh nur Glaubenssache ist, braucht man ja nicht logisch dagegen zu argumentieren. 
Wie praktisch.


----------



## Kashban (2. Mai 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon "liberal-konservatives Meinungsmagazin" lese, weiß ich ja schon, was da Sache ist. ^^ Und der Text ist ausgemachter Blödsinn und in der Realität nicht der Fall. Der Individualismus wird immer wichtiger. Lies dir beispielsweise mal die einzelnen Bildungsprogramme für Kindertageseinrichtungen durch. Da wird Individualismus ganz groß geschrieben.



Gutes Stichwort: Bildungsprogramme für Kitas, Grundschulen und Weiterführende:

https://www.stiftungbildung.com/von-und-fuer-schuelerinnen/
https://lehrermarktplatz.de/unterri...-sozialstruktur/gleichberechtigung-feminismus
https://detektor.fm/gesellschaft/feminismus-in-der-schule
https://www.gew.de/aktuelles/detail...-von-genderaspekten-in-der-digitalen-bildung/



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Falsch. Da steht:
> 
> "Wir fördern eine diversitygerechte Suche und Unterstützung
> von Talenten in Wissenschaft, Forschung und Verwaltung.
> ...



Was verbirgt sich Deiner Ansicht nach hinter "diversitygerechte Suche und Unterstützung von Talenten"? 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sprache entwickelt sich nun mal aber weiter und unterliegt auch gesellschaftlichen Wandlungen. Oder glaubst du, im dreizehnten Jahrhundert hat man genauso gesprochen, wie heute?  Man wird auch zweihundert Jahre in der Zukunft nicht so sprechen, wie wir es heute tun. Das ist eine ganz normale Entwicklung, die unsere Sprache hier durch macht.



Was unsere Sprache hier durchmacht, ist NeuSprech aus dem Roman 1984. Das ist keine organische Veränderung der Sprache aufgrund neuer Gewohnheiten oder interkultureller Vermischung, sondern ein von oben verordneter Sprachduktus, um Probleme zu lösen, die es so gar nicht gibt oder die sich auf diese Weise gar nicht lösen lassen. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ja gut...aber die sind ja nicht obdachlos, weil sie weiß und männlich sind.



Doch, weil sie männlich sind und Männerprobleme von der Gesellschaft ignoriert werden.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dürfte daran liegen, dass mehr Männer als Frauen in gefährlichen und körperlich harten Berufen arbeiten.



Du bist auf der richtigen Spur. Und für das höhere Risiko und die schwerere Arbeit dürfen sie auch mehr verdienen, korrekt?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mit der Frauenquote erweist man aber nicht nur Männern einen Bärendienst, sondern auch Frauen. Immerhin werden die in eine Opferrolle gedrückt, in die sie nicht hinein gehören. Ich hab berufsbedingt sehr viel mit Frauen zu tun und die wenigsten sind begeistert von dieser Frauenquote.



Das sehe und erlebe ich genauso. Warum also wird den Feministinnen, die Frauen durchweg als Opfer darstellen, so viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt? 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber mal davon ab: Frauen verdienen im Schnitt nach wie vor weniger, als Männer. Insofern sind Männer dann wieder privilegierter. Und genau das ist es, was generell gefordert wird: Gleiche Bezahlung, unabhängig vom Geschlecht.



Der bereinigte Gender Wage Gap liegt bei etwa 6% und nichts davon hat mit der Diskriminierung von Frauen zu tun. Manche Forscher gehen sogar von einer ungeklärten Lücke von 1-2% aus. Nicht gerade eine schreiende Ungerechtigkeit, derentwegen wir unsere Gesellschaft umkrempeln müssten. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das gab es vorher auch schon. Aber genauso kommen Straftäter ungestraft davon, weil sich die Opfer nach wie vor nicht trauen, Anzeige zu erstatten oder es dabei belassen. Und die Dunkelziffer ist deutlich höher als die Zahl der unschuldig verurteilten.



Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, von daher gilt "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Aber bitte nicht, wenn eine Frau einen Mann beschuldigt.


----------



## Batze (2. Mai 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Falls du mich mit "homophob" meinen solltest, muß ich das entschieden zurückweisen.


Man kann dir ja eventuell so einiges zuweisen, aber das du eine "homophob" Neigung hättest, also das ist mehr als nur lachhaft.  hahaha.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Mai 2020)

Kashban schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort: Bildungsprogramme für Kitas, Grundschulen und Weiterführende:
> 
> https://www.stiftungbildung.com/von-und-fuer-schuelerinnen/
> https://lehrermarktplatz.de/unterri...-sozialstruktur/gleichberechtigung-feminismus
> ...


Ich sehe in deinen Links nichts, was deinen Punkt "Der weiße, heterosexuelle Mann wird diskriminiert und verhasst" irgendwie bestärkt. Ich lese da rein GAR NICHTS heraus, was deine Argumente belegt. Da geht es vielmehr um Vielfalt, eine offene Gesprächskultur, Gerechtigkeit usw. Und keinesfalls, dass Gruppe A besser da stehen sollte, als Gruppe B. Mir ist absolut schleierhaft, wo du da eine Bevorzugung bestimmter Gruppen heraus liest. 

Abgesehen davon, dass die Links nichts mit den Bildungsprogrammen für elementare Bildung zu tun haben. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Was verbirgt sich Deiner Ansicht nach hinter "diversitygerechte Suche und Unterstützung von Talenten"?


Genau das, was in dem von mir zitierten Punkt steht: Chancengleichheit und Fairness. Unabhängig von Ethnie, Sexualität oder eben auch politischer Gesinnung. Das ist der Grundgedanke hinter "diversitygerecht". 



Kashban schrieb:


> Was unsere Sprache hier durchmacht, ist NeuSprech aus dem Roman 1984. Das ist keine organische Veränderung der Sprache aufgrund neuer Gewohnheiten oder interkultureller Vermischung, sondern ein von oben verordneter Sprachduktus, um Probleme zu lösen, die es so gar nicht gibt oder die sich auf diese Weise gar nicht lösen lassen.


Die Sprache entwickelt sich ja nun nicht nur in diesem Bereich weiter, sondern in so ziemlich allen Bereichen. Natürlich ist das eine organische Veränderung, weil sie auf gesellschaftlicher Entwicklung basiert. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Doch, weil sie männlich sind und Männerprobleme von der Gesellschaft ignoriert werden.


Nein. Einfach nur nein. Nach der Logik sind also obdachlose Frauen (ja, die gibt es durchaus) von Männerproblemen betroffen?  Wenn überhaupt ist das ein gesellschaftliches Problem, aber kein reines Männerproblem.



Kashban schrieb:


> Du bist auf der richtigen Spur. Und für das höhere Risiko und die schwerere Arbeit dürfen sie auch mehr verdienen, korrekt?


Ging es in dem Punkt nicht um die Mortalitätsrate bei Männern und nicht darum, ob sie mehr verdienen? 



Kashban schrieb:


> Das sehe und erlebe ich genauso. Warum also wird den Feministinnen, die Frauen durchweg als Opfer darstellen, so viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt?


Weil sie laut sind. Wer laut ist, wird erhört. Ganz einfach. Warum wird z.B. der AfD Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt? Sicher nicht, weil sie gute Argumente vor bringt und politisch bisher was bewegt hat. Sondern weil sie laut und populistisch ist. Nichts anderes. Das gleiche Spiel, nur andere Mitspieler. Ich könnte jetzt noch andere Gruppierungen als Beispiel anbringen, aber ich denke, das sollte genug verdeutlichen, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen will. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Der bereinigte Gender Wage Gap liegt bei etwa 6% und nichts davon hat mit der Diskriminierung von Frauen zu tun. Manche Forscher gehen sogar von einer ungeklärten Lücke von 1-2% aus. Nicht gerade eine schreiende Ungerechtigkeit, derentwegen wir unsere Gesellschaft umkrempeln müssten.


Und weil es "nur" 6% sind, ist das nicht der Rede wert?  Ungerecht ist es trotzdem. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum Frauen weniger verdienen sollten, als Männer. Ob das nun 1%, 6% oder mehr sind, spielt dabei keine Rolle. Für manche sind 6% durchaus viel Geld. Solltest du in deinem Leben jemals gearbeitet haben, wirst du festgestellt haben, dass 6%  zwischen "Fuck, zu viel Monat am Ende des Geldes" und "Jo, ich komm gut hin" entscheidend sein kann. 



Kashban schrieb:


> Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, von daher gilt "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten". Aber bitte nicht, wenn eine Frau einen Mann beschuldigt.


Das ist Schwachsinn. Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Fälle, in denen der vermeintliche Täter eigentlich unschuldig angeklagt und verurteilt wird. Das hatte ich in meinem engeren Bekanntenkreis selbst schon gesehen. Aber genau so gibt es zig Fälle, in denen eine Anklage ganz einfach fallen gelassen wird, weil sich heraus stellt, dass es entweder keine Beweise gibt oder dass das vermeintliche Opfer nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat. 

Du kommst mir eher wie einer vor, der sich in seiner Männlichkeit bedroht fühlt und Angst um seine Privilegien hat.  Was du hier anbringst, ist ganz einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Und du packst es ja nicht mal, deine eigenen Quellen zu überprüfen und auch zu verstehen. 

Für mich ist diese Diskussion hier vorbei.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2020)

Respekt dass es zum einem mit dem Aushälst und vorallem auch in anderen Channels den beschäftig hälst


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Respekt dass es zum einem mit dem Aushälst und vorallem auch in anderen Channels den beschäftig hälst



Was ist denn das für ein Deutsch/Grammatik?
Könntest du bitte irgend wann mal richtig schreiben, oder ist dir die Deutsche Sprache zu Fremd?
Das geht ja schon so immer so bei dir, wenn du Legastheniker bist, sag es bitte, kein Problem.
Aber irgendwann reicht es, weil man nicht von dir wirklich versteht was du da immer so schreibst und von dir gibst.
Es wäre ganz nett von dir wenn du uns mal aufklärst.
Danke dir.


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Deutsch/Grammatik?
> Könntest du bitte irgend wann mal richtig schreiben, oder ist dir die Deutsche Sprache zu Fremd?
> Das geht ja schon so immer so bei dir, wenn du Legastheniker bist, sag es bitte, kein Problem.
> Aber irgendwann reicht es, weil man nicht von dir wirklich versteht was du da immer so schreibst und von dir gibst.
> ...



Ah, ein Freiwilliger. Also denn:

1. _"Was ist denn das für ein Deutsch/Grammatik?"_
Für_ "Grammatik" _müßte hier noch  _"für eine" _eingefügt werden.

2. _"irgend wann"_
_"irgendwann" _schreibt man als ein Wort.

3. _"ist dir die Deutsche Sprache zu Fremd?"_
Adjektive schreibt man klein: _"ist dir die deutsche Sprache zu fremd?"_

4. _"Das geht ja schon so immer so bei dir"_
Ein _"so" _reicht. Zudem ist der Satz damit zu Ende. Danach sollte also entweder ein Punkt oder ein Semikolon kommen.

5. _"wenn du Legastheniker bist, sag es bitte, kein Problem."_
Im letzten Satzteil fehlt so etwas wie: _"das ist ja"._

6. _"wenn du Legastheniker bist, sag es bitte, das ist ja kein Problem."_
Eine bessere Zeichensetzung wäre:
_"wenn du Legastheniker bist: sag es bitte, das ist ja kein Problem."_
oder 
_"wenn du Legastheniker bist, sag es bitte - das ist ja kein Problem."_

7. _"Aber irgendwann reicht es, weil man nicht von dir wirklich versteht was du da immer so schreibst und von dir gibst."_
a) _"von dir" _benötigt ein "etwas", auf das es sich bezieht - und sei es auch nur ein _"nichts"._ Hier wäre möglicherweise ein_ "bei dir" _besser.
b) falls du _"nicht*s* von dir" _gemeint haben solltest, ist das _"was du da immer so schreibst und von dir gibst" _ein überflüssiger Satzteil, denn das ist ja alles in _"nichts"_ schon vorhanden.
c) vielleicht meinst du aber auch _"weil man nicht*s* von *dem *wirklich versteht*,* was du da immer so schreibst und von dir gibst."_

Wie dem auch sei: inklusive fehlendem Komma kommen wir hier auf bis zu drei Fehler.

8. _"Es wäre ganz nett von dir wenn du uns mal aufklärst."_
Auch hier fehlt wieder ein Komma und ein _"darüber" _wäre noch besser. Zudem müßte es heißen _"aufklären würdest"_:
_"Es wäre ganz nett von dir*,* wenn du uns mal darüber aufklären würdest."_

Zusammengenommen hätten wir also:

_Was ist denn das für ein Deutsch/*für eine *Grammatik?
Könntest du bitte *irgendwann *mal richtig schreiben, oder ist dir die *d*eutsche Sprache zu *f*remd?
Das geht ja schon *so* immer so bei dir*. W*enn du Legastheniker bist*:* sag es bitte, *das ist ja *kein Problem.
Aber irgendwann reicht es, weil man nicht*s* von *dem *wirklich versteht*,* was du da immer so schreibst und von dir gibst.
Es wäre ganz nett von dir*,* wenn du uns mal *darüber aufklären würdest.*
Danke dir.
_​
Rund 2 Fehler pro Satz. Damit wärst du selber durchgefallen. Glückwunsch. 

Zum Inhaltlichen:
Was zum Henker geht es dich an, ob Enisra Legastheniker ist oder nicht? 
Ich frag dich ja auch nicht, ob du die Stasi vielleicht doch ganz gut fandest, nur weil du Enisras Legasthenie-Status unbedingt hier schriftlich festgehalten haben willst.

Und vor allem: Was an _"Respekt dass es zum einem mit dem Aushälst und vorallem auch in anderen Channels den beschäftig hälst"_ soll so unverständlich sein, daß man deswegen ein Faß aufmacht?


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Deutsch/Grammatik?
> Könntest du bitte irgend wann mal richtig schreiben, oder ist dir die Deutsche Sprache zu Fremd?
> Das geht ja schon so immer so bei dir, wenn du Legastheniker bist, sag es bitte, kein Problem.
> Aber irgendwann reicht es, weil man nicht von dir wirklich versteht was du da immer so schreibst und von dir gibst.
> ...


Also, ich konnte Enisras Kommentar auf Anhieb entziffern. Dein Kommentar strotzt allerdings genauso vor Fehlern.


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Also meine Kommentare sind manchmal schwer zu verstehen, ja das stimmt. Aber schwer zu entziffern? 
Und ganz ehrlich, also da besteht schon ein Unterschied.
Also wir schreiben nicht alle Super Lehrer mäßig, aber was @Enisra da manchmal, fast immer, von der Schreibmaschine hergibt ist nun wirklich nicht gerade, sagen wir mal Lady Like. Deshalb meinte ich ja auch, hat er ernste, also wirklich ernste Rechtschreib Probleme o.Ä. ist das alles voll Okey. Nur muss man das mal wissen. 
Alles Gut.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Mai 2020)

Dieser Thread ist das PC Games-Forum in a nutshell. 

Und das, liebe Kinder, war Denglish. *Musik aus Sendung mit der Maus*


----------



## Beichtstuhl (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also meine Kommentare sind manchmal schwer zu verstehen, ja das stimmt. Aber schwer zu entziffern?
> Und ganz ehrlich, also da besteht schon ein Unterschied.
> Also wir schreiben nicht alle Super Lehrer mäßig, aber was @Enisra da manchmal, fast immer, von der Schreibmaschine hergibt ist nun wirklich nicht gerade, sagen wir mal Lady Like. Deshalb meinte ich ja auch, hat er ernste, also wirklich ernste Rechtschreib Probleme o.Ä. ist das alles voll Okey. Nur muss man das mal wissen.
> Alles Gut.



Wieso muss man sowas wissen? Was kommt als nächstes? Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis in einem forum?
Eventuell auch gleich den Bildungsabschluss offen legen?
Einkommensnachweis gleich auch? 



Schade dass man keine Kopfnüsse durch ein forum schleudern kann ^^


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Wieso muss man sowas wissen? Was kommt als nächstes? Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis in einem forum?
> Eventuell auch gleich den Bildungsabschluss offen legen?
> Einkommensnachweis gleich auch?
> 
> ...



Ähm, ich glaube du weißt gar nicht worum es geht.
Nichts, rein gar nichts gegen dich, aber bei 15 Beiträgen und erst Regi Ende 2019 kannst du das auch gar nicht wissen.
Wie gesagt, nichts gegen dich. Aber das ist eher eine Internere Angelegenheit unter Stamm User. Das machen wir schon unter uns aus.
Misch dich da als Außenstehender bitte nicht ein. Danke.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube du weißt gar nicht worum es geht.
> Nichts, rein gar nichts gegen dich, aber bei 15 Beiträgen und erst Regi Ende 2019 kannst du das auch gar nicht wissen.
> Wie gesagt, nichts gegen dich. Aber das ist eher eine Internere Angelegenheit unter Stamm User. Das machen wir schon unter uns aus.
> Misch dich da als Außenstehender bitte nicht ein. Danke.



ähm, lieber batze: dir steht es ganz sicher nicht zu, anderen usern den mund zu verbieten. 
wenn du irgendwas "intern" klären willst, dann tu das bitte auch und nicht öffentlich im forum. 
und mach erst recht keine: "wir stamm-user blablabla"-sache draus. könnte ein eigentor werden.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube du weißt gar nicht worum es geht.
> Nichts, rein gar nichts gegen dich, aber bei 15 Beiträgen und erst Regi Ende 2019 kannst du das auch gar nicht wissen.
> Wie gesagt, nichts gegen dich. Aber das ist eher eine Internere Angelegenheit unter Stamm User. Das machen wir schon unter uns aus.
> Misch dich da als Außenstehender bitte nicht ein. Danke.





Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube du weißt gar nicht worum es geht.
> Nichts, rein gar nichts gegen dich, aber bei 15 Beiträgen und erst Regi Ende 2019 kannst du das auch gar nicht wissen.
> Wie gesagt, nichts gegen dich. Aber das ist eher eine Internere Angelegenheit unter Stamm User. Das machen wir schon unter uns aus.
> Misch dich da als Außenstehender bitte nicht ein. Danke.



Nichts gegen dich persönlich aber ich brauch keine jahrelange Mitgliedschaft und eine hohe Anzahl von comments, um auf dein respektloses Verhalten einzugehen.

Bei der Anzahl an Beiträgen, die du hier hast sollte man annehmen, dass man die Funktion eines Forums verinnerlicht hat aber pustekuchen ^^


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm, lieber batze: dir steht es ganz sicher nicht zu, anderen usern den mund zu verbieten.
> wenn du irgendwas "intern" klären willst, dann tu das bitte auch und nicht öffentlich im forum.
> und mach erst recht keine: "wir stamm-user blablabla"-sache draus. könnte ein eigentor werden.



Dito
Halte dich doch selbst mal an deine Reden. Wäre ganz toll.
Seit Jahren beleidigst du mich wo du nur kannst, aber selbst Intern per PN z.B. bist du nie an mich rangetreten wieso du immer und überall so persönlich wirst, also.
Fass dich bitte mal an deine eigene Nase.


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich persönlich aber ich brauch keine jahrelange Mitgliedschaft und eine hohe Anzahl von comments, um auf dein respektloses Verhalten einzugehen.
> 
> ^


War ich dir gegenüber respektlos?
Wenn ja, dann nenne mir bitte die Situation.
Sollte ich mich dir gegenüber, also dir persönlich Respektlos benommen haben, dann Entschuldigung. War ich das dir Gegenüber?


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Deshalb meinte ich ja auch, hat er ernste, also wirklich ernste Rechtschreib Probleme o.Ä. ist das alles voll Okey. Nur muss man das mal wissen.


Warum?
Und vor allem: Wenn man schon den Rechtschreibnazi raushängen läßt, sollte man vielleicht noch mal sein eigenes Geschreibsel wenigstens soweit korrigieren, daß es Schulnoten-adäquat zu einem "ausreichend" reicht.



Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube du weißt gar nicht worum es geht.
> Nichts, rein gar nichts gegen dich, aber bei 15 Beiträgen und erst Regi Ende 2019 kannst du das auch gar nicht wissen.


Es geht um den Schreibstil von Enisra, den jeder (auch Leute, die sich erst in zwei Wochen  anmelden) anhand der "Beiträge anzeigen" Funktion beurteilen kann.
Was für ein ominöses "Insiderwissen" soll man denn noch benötigen?



> Wie gesagt, nichts gegen dich. Aber das ist eher eine Internere Angelegenheit unter Stamm User. Das machen wir schon unter uns aus.
> Misch dich da als Außenstehender bitte nicht ein. Danke.


WTF?
Das ist hier ein öffentliches Forum.
"Insider" gibt es in diesem Bereich des Forums nicht.
Und schon gar nicht hat ein x-beliebiges (wenn auch jahrzehntelanges) Forenmitglied hier einem anderen irgendwas vorzuschreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier, schau mal, der Lovetrain fährt gerade über De-Eskalationshausen  nach Ontopicstadt. Bitte einsteigen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (3. Mai 2020)

Jaja,alles ist gut.
Hast du mal  wieder ein gefundenes Fressen gefunden wo du jetzt Monatelang rumreiten kannst.
Reg dich mal wieder ab.
Und wenn Enisra etwas weiter seinen Stuhl rechts sitzen hätte würde keiner von euch da Partei ergreifen so wie ihr es jetzt tut. Also mal ganz ruhig. Es würde niemanden von euch 2-3 interessieren.
So BtT.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2020)

vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen, wenn man bei jeder Gelegenheit Leute ans Bein pinkelt und dann versucht den Trump zu machen und die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen?

und nun, es gibt da das alte Sprichwort: Wer im Glaushau sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Jaja,alles ist gut.
> Hast du mal  wieder ein gefundenes Fressen gefunden wo du jetzt Monatelang rumreiten kannst.


Weil ich ja dafür bekannt bin, monatelang auf Sachen rumzureiten ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, ich glaube du weißt gar nicht worum es geht.
> Nichts, rein gar nichts gegen dich, aber bei 15 Beiträgen und erst Regi Ende 2019 kannst du das auch gar nicht wissen.
> Wie gesagt, nichts gegen dich. Aber das ist eher eine Internere Angelegenheit unter Stamm User. Das machen wir schon unter uns aus.
> Misch dich da als Außenstehender bitte nicht ein. Danke.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2020)

Bin in diesem Thread gelandet, weil ich heute die Serie zu ende geschaut habe.
Jetzt merke ich, dass über duzende von Kommentaren nur über die eine Schlussszene diskutiert wird.
Bissl Schade... oder hier normal


Ich hab die Serie sporadisch immer mal wieder eine Folge geschaut und fand sie recht unterhaltsam.
Als aber dann von dem "Golem" die Rede war und sich Picards Gesundheit verschlechterte, war mir sofort klar, wies ausgeht.
Von dem her war das vermeidliche Ableben für mich nicht wirklich emotional.
Auch Datas "Auflösung" ist für mich bei weitem kein Ende: Die drei USB-Sticks wieder rein, reboot und gut is...

Riker im Pilotenstuhl war dann auch bissl zu viel des Guten, brachte mich aber dennoch zum Schmunzeln 

Ich bin da aber auch ein wenig stressfrei an die Sache ran. Warum sich so einen Kopf/Stress machen.


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Riker im Pilotenstuhl war dann auch bissl zu viel des Guten, brachte mich aber dennoch zum Schmunzeln



Aber Hey
Besser als Riker als Koch am Ende einer Serie


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2020)

da ich mir die serie jetzt auch mal angesehen hab (hauptsächlich, weil ich zu faul war, was anderes zu suchen  ); geb ich auch mal ganz kurz meinen senf dazu. 

ich bin kein trekkie, sondern eher der durchschnitts-glotzer. das mal zu einordnung. mehr oder weniger unvorbelastet, kann ich also sagen, dass ich die staffel ganz unterhaltsam fand. teilweise fand ichs tatsächlich ein bißchen "gerusht". von angeblich so langsamer erzählung, wie ich irgendwo schon mal gelesen hab, konnte ich wenig erkennen. dauernd passiert irgendwas, sprünge von hier nach dort. hin und wieder hätte man sich imo ein wenig mehr zeit lassen sollen. 

was allerdings die dauernden story-recaps auf pcgames sollten, kapier ich immer noch nicht. so komplex oder kompliziert ist der plot doch nun wirklich nicht. und wer sich die serie ohnehin nicht oder erst später anschaut, wird sich das doch auch nicht durchlesen. für wen sind die also gedacht? - und von wegen schockierendes ende? seh ich überhaupt nicht so. zumal es doch - lässt sich im nachhinein immer leicht sagen, ich weiß  - sogar schon relativ früh klar war, dass genau das mit der titelfigur passieren würde, was dann halt auch passiert ist. (will nicht spoilern, deshalb red ich drumrum.) ach ja und die blonde wissenschaftlerin hat genervt. liegt das an der synchro, oder kommt die in originalsprache auch so naiv-albern rüber? na ja, vielleicht auch nur meine persönliche meinung, summasummarum werd ich mir wohl auch staffel 2 anschauen.


----------



## McDrake (9. September 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da ich mir die serie jetzt auch mal angesehen hab (hauptsächlich, weil ich zu faul, was anderes zu suchen  ); geb ich auch mal ganz kurz meinen senf dazu.
> ...



Kann ich so in allen Punkten zustimmen.
"Gemächlich" finden es, meiner Erfahrung nach, meist jene, die jede Woche SOFORT schauen müssen.
Wenn man sich das ganze selber einteilen kann (mal 2 Folgen, dann wieder eine) fällt das eh nicht auf.
Man schaut wenn man Lust dazu hat und nicht, um bei den ersten dabei zu sein, welche mitreden können.


----------

